
A tech executive is installing security cameras around San Francisco - gkop
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/07/10/business/camera-surveillance-san-francisco.html
======
fermienrico
This might be an unpopular opinion (from what I know living in the silicon
valley) but I think the solution to homelessness and crime is to get rid of
all homeless people from the bay area by providing them with infrastructure
jobs. The bay area is one of the dirties places I've been to and it is getting
worse. People throwing trash everywhere. May be the government can collect
taxes from a 3 trillion dollar neighborhood that is the bay area and provide
these people with a means to a job - ignore criminal history, give them a
pass, provide mental health services, get them up and running. Or even in may
be in rural places where they can do farming, build and maintain state roads,
work at national parks, help maintain the coastline and can even join the
military for assistance.

Just having them linger around on food stamps and sinking lower day by day,
some even committing crime and get hooked on heroine, we need to do something
that provides them jobs and increases the well being of the area. There is
usually a strong pushback from liberal/progressives around this topic - which
makes no sense to me. I am not some kind of an asshole with guns from Alabama
killing off the poor, atleast that's what the bay area thinks of me. I want to
improve our communities and giving these people blanket assistance to camp out
in tents is a _horrible_ idea.

Tell me why we can't afford it? Have you guys been to Tokyo and Singapore?
They don't have the giants like FAANG and a whole bunch of semiconductor
companies and yet they can keep their cities spotless and extremely safe.

